# Înzestrat - gifted or endowed?



## Mehmooo

I have slight query with the word "înzestrat"

As in "gifted child" or "gifted singer", various dictionaries and sources told me "înzestrat" is able to be used in such situations. But other sources have indicated it can also mean endowed...

So my question is, can înzestrat simply mean gifted, or is there a better word to represent gifted?


----------



## beenni

The word "înzestrat" comes from "zestre" which means "dowry". The verb "a înzestra" means "to give dowry" but by extension, it means to provide, "to equip" (as a technical term) and, in the last instance, figuratively used as an adjective, it means "talented", "gifted" and also "endowed". I think the best way to find out the exact translation into English is the context itself. By the way, as a non English speaker, what's the difference between "endowed" and "gifted". Humbly, I think it is just a question of use of the language.


----------



## Mehmooo

Thank you for your reply.

With gifted and endowed, I guess yes they do mean the same thing basically, but the uses of each have come to represent different meanings. For example:

If you were to say "_he is very gifted_" without context, people would assume that you're talking about their personal talents, musically, academic ability, ect. 

But if you were to say "_he is very/well endowed_" without providing context, would perhaps suggest you are talking about something a little more private...on their body. 

But in context, to say "_he is well endowed with talent_" is correct and fine to say, but some it could still represent a double entendre.


----------



## beenni

. It's funny because I just had a chat with a friend of mine and I was talking to him about my "gifted"/"endowed" doubt. And my friend, who's an English speaker, he thought about it during o couple of seconds and he added: "you know, he's gifted; he has a beautiful voice... but when I say he's endowed, I can only understand ONE thing". 
Thanks for your help and see you around.


----------

